# Beginner's Guide to MBTI



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

The Myer's Briggs Typology system is not a science by any stretch, but it is an insightful view into trends in personalities. The system divides into 16 four letter codes known as personality types. In the guide below, I want to explore the very basics of the system itself and how it works. I will not go very far into details as I want to create a simple starter's guide to MBTI. There is already very many sources to read more in depth on any one particular part. I will focus on the hows of the system.

I'm sure if you're reading this you've skimmed through a few profiles and read about some of the 16 types. The four letter code is only the surface.

*The Functions
* 
The middle two letters represent the functions of the personality type. Functions being the process through which we either gather or interpret information in our lives.

*-Perceiving* (I*N*FP): The perceiving functions are known as the irrational functions because they represent the type of information we take from the world, which is thought to be an unconscious preference. If you think of the brain as a hard drive, perception is the input. 

*Sensing (S)*: Sensing is the gathering of data through the physical world. S types build knowledge through the 5 senses and concrete details. Information to S types is to be experienced.

*iNtuition (N): *Intuition is the gathering of data through the world of ideas. Information is stored in the abstract form. Knowledge is stored as concepts instead of details. Information to N types is to be thought through. 

-*Judgment *(IN*F*P): The judgment functions are referred to as rational because they are the deliberate cognitive reasoning. Input received from perception has no meaning until the judgment function processes it. 

*Feeling (F):* Feeling evaluates perception and determines importance based on a sense of harmony. It judges holistically to maintain peace. 
**Feeling in the MB system is not equated to emotion. Feeling is a reasoning process handled in the higher brain. Contrast with the lower brain's limbic system which has physical responses to stimuli we experience as emotion. 

*Thinking (T): *Thinking is linear judgment based on logical axioms. It bases decisions on information in a cause/effect, if/then, true/false fashion to reach validity.

*Orientation: The J/P Divide

*The last letter in the code represents judgment and perceiving. They are commonly mistaken as functions because there are tendencies between types of the same orientation. However, they only serve to notate which of the function is exhibited in the external world of people and things as opposed to the internal world of thoughts and ideas. This divides the four functions stated above into either an extraverted or introverted form.

* -Extraverted Perceivers (P): 

*P types constantly gather information through the external world and judge internally. They desire a consistent inner world. Externally they appear to be scattered and unstructured. In general, decisions are withheld for the idea that new information will always need to be taken into account. The world is to be responded to and understood. Common P traits are less pronounced in introverts as will be covered later. 


*Extraverted Sensing (Se): *Exploration of the physical world. Looks to be what can be experienced tangibly. Gathering of 'what is.' 

*Extraverted iNtuition (Ne): *Exploration of the world of ideas. Looks to what can be conceived from information. Expands upon ideas and the environment. Wonders 'what could be'

*Introverted Feeling (Fi): *Inner understanding of what is harmonious. Fi has a system of complex values as its inner structure. Analyzes 'what is important'

*Introverted Thinking (Ti): *Inner understanding of what is logical. Ti has a system of complex axioms as its inner structure. Analyzes 'how it is'

*-Extraverted Judges (J):
*
J types organize their external world based on their internal perceptions. They tend to be goal driven in attempt to achieve consistency in their environment. Perceptual information is stored as content to be judged and applied. The external world is to be controlled. 

*Introverted Sensing (Si): *Framework of perceptions of previously experienced physical information based on what has been proven true in the past. A collection of 'what was'

*Introverted iNtuition (Ni): *A synthesizing of internal concepts to predict possibility. Ties unrelated stored information to create perception. A way to determine 'what will be'

*Extraverted Feeling (Fe): *Application of perception to organize the external world to achieve harmony. Desires to do 'what we need'
*
Extraverted Thinking (Te): *Application of perception to organize the external world to it's logical structure. Desires to do 'what makes sense'

**I feel it's important here to note that it does not make sense within the system to be "kind of P" or balanced between P and J as the change reverses the functions used and the dominance. The best way, in my opinion, to determine if you are P or J if you are confused is to determine which of the eight functions above is used. If you feel like you are on the line, likely you have developed your inferior function or you may be an introvert where P and J show differently. More on that later.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

*

















*


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

*Extraversion and Introversion*

The first letter is the primary orientation of your personality. Apart from the functions, a person is either an extravert or an introvert. 

*Extraversion (E): *Drawn to and engages in the external world of people and things. Looks to extend past the self to do and act. Mentally energizes by looking outward, drains by looking inward. The internal world is supplementary.

*Introversion (I): *Drawn to an engages in the internal world of thoughts and ideas. Looks inside self to understand. Mentally energizes by looking inward, drains by looking outward. The external world is supplementary. 

*Function order

*Now that I've covered what the letters mean, it's now time to order the functions. You know that P/J determine which function is exhibited externally. E/I determine which function is dominant.

Let's break down INFP:

We know that as a P type INFP has the functions Ne and Fi. The I tells us that the internal function is dominant. Therefore INFP has dominant Fi with auxiliary Ne.

*Dominant function: *Primary mode of experience. 
*Auxiliary function: *Supports and checks dominant. "Parent" of personality. 
*Tertiary function: *Weaker opposite of auxiliary. Supports inferior. "Child" of personality. Source of relief
*Inferior function:* Weaker opposite of dominant. Supports all others. Usually matures over time to balance personality.

To further break down INFP we reverse the roles of the first two functions to figure out the last two. 

INFP Fi Ne Si (opposite Ne) Te (opposite Fi)

Remember earlier when I mentioned that P/J traits show differently in introverts? If you notice that even though INFP is a P type, the I causes the introverted judging function to be dominant. IP are dominant judges, IJ are dominant perceivers. 

Now, onward and explore the system that is MBTI. Please don't limit yourself to the basics outlined above. The system isn't perfect and has much room to be expanded upon. Remember that people are people and this all breaks down the closer to an individual that you get. I hope I've been able to decode the four letters simply and helped you get a better grasp on how MB works.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

This is great, look forward to what's to come!


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

interesting knowledge


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm shamelessly bumping this thread. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice job...I think it covers the basics really well! :happy:


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Must be something wierd about me becasue I find this explanation really difficult to understand.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

alfreda said:


> Must be something wierd about me becasue I find this explanation really difficult to understand.


If you have any questions , I'll do what I can to clear things up for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Psilo, that's very kind. I think there is too much detail for my lazy brain, is all. I was trying to use it to work out the order of functions for a different personality type, and found it difficult, because I had to read through all of your posts to get my head around it, and I am just rubbish at detail, so I'd lost the drift of the beginning by the time I got to the end, and each time I tried to get back to a point of understanding I had to wade through the full post.

I don't suppose you could do a little formula for thickos? like

1. J or P? If J, your possible functions are w, x ,y,z. If P, your possible functions are....
2. I or E? If I, your functions are in the order a,b,...if E, your functions are in the order d,e,.....


etc. Obviously that is exactly what you did, I just can't see the entirety of it with what you've written.

I totally agree that just presenting such a formula without the explanations you have given (which separately all make nice sense) would have little meaning; I guess I'm after an executive summary.

I've never thought myself stupid before, so I'm learning something new, at least....


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

No worries 

Perceiving functions:
Sensing
iNtuition

Judging functions:
Thinking
Feeling

Possible functions for P types:
Extraverted Sensing (Se)
Extraverted iNtuition (Ne)
Introverted Thinking (Ti)
Introverted Feeling (Fi)

J types:
Introverted Sensing (Si)
Introverted iNtuition (Ni)
Extraverted Thinking (Te)
Extraverted Feeling (Fe)

To simplify this next part I will refer to extra/introverted perceiving (Pe/Pi) and extra/introverted judging (Je/Ji)

E types:
ExxP - Pe Ji Je Pi
ExxJ - Je Pi Pe Ji

I types:
IxxP - Ji Pe Pi Je
IxxJ - Pi Je Ji Pe

E types have their extraverted function dominant, introverted auxilliary. 
Ex: ENFP
Ne Fi

I types have their introverted function first
Ex: INFP 
Fi Ne

The last two functions, tertiary and inferior, are mirrored from the first two
Ex: ENFP
Ne Fi Te Si

Ex: INFP
Fi Ne Si Te

I hope that helps. I want to explain the formula so you can work out what functions a type uses from the four letters without resorting to memorization of them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, you're losing me on the second and third sections. For example, where you have written 
ExxP: Pe Ji Je Pi

what do you mean? Can this be the four functions for a single type? Doesn't seem to work, looking back at what you have just written for Perceiving and judging functions. Do these four represent the four possible dominant types for this personality subtype depending on which group (rational, guardian etc) you belong to?

As an exercise I am trying to use your formula for my type. I know my first two functions should be Ne and Ti, and can therefore work out that my second two are Fe and Si.

But you have ExxP- Pe Ji Je Pi

Extroverted perceiving = Ne, so far so good
Ji.....Ok, now I'm lost. I know it should be Ti, what do you mean by Ji?


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I think I'm getting it, if you take out the "possible functions for..." section it's less confusing. And the explanation, "E types have their extroverted function dominant...etc" is redundant. I was going to say, are you sure you don't have a bit of S in your make-up, as the detail still confuses, but I think that's cos I can't do it at all, at all. Thanks again for your patience.


It is interesting to see what a deficiency a strong N can be. I have noticed this recently when an ISFJ was trying to explain something complex to an INTJ. The more the INTJ said, I don't understand, the more detail the ISFJ provided, and the worse it got. I realise you haven't been doing this at all, but I hadn't realised before now what a blindness to detail can do with one's ability to assimilate new information. Something for me to work on!


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

The function order is up for debate, so you may hear different orders. 

The original theory has the first four functions:
Dominant
Auxilliary
Tertiary
Inferior. 

They alternate in orientation E-I-E-I for extraverts and I-E-I-E for introverts. 

Pe/Pi is a placeholder that refers to either Se/Si or Ne/Ni, and same for Je/Ji and T or F. 

Now, I'm on a cell phone and on the mobile site I can't view your type. ENTP?

You know with P than the N will be extraverted and T will be introverted. Since you are an extravert (E-I-E-I) your dominant is Ne and auxilliary is Ti. 
In the formula: Ne-Ti-Je-Pi. The tertiary is the direct reverse of the auxilliary, and the inferior is the reverse of the dominant. The last two directly mirror the first two. 

Ne-Ti-Fe-Si

If it helps, contrast with ENFP: Ne-Fi-Te-Si and ENTJ: Te-Ni-Se-Fi and INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

ENTP, yes.

I have it now, thanks.

Utterly pared down, I can understand it. The expression "Pe/Pi is a placeholder..." is the element that had me confused, but I've worked it out now.

I think part of the problem is that I have been trying to work to somebody else's type thinking that they use both Se and Ni, and it doesn't work too well for IxxJ for this person, and I have been trying to think about hierarchies and how the dominant type can pin down all of the others...juggling with all the Pi's and Je's has been messing with my head.

I really appreciate you taking the time to go through it.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

It's no trouble. I'm happy to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohrtsadok (Mar 22, 2010)

Can someone please explain what the two last functions do? I think they are the auxilary and the inferior.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

The tertiary and inferior are sort of mirrors to the dominant and auxiliaty. The key to understanding the functions and their roles is realizing that type is formed by preferring functions and orientations, and suppressing others. 
So you take your dominant function and it's attitude; that becomes "superior", and the opposite function and opposite attitude become inferior, from being suppressed. 
The auxiliary is the opposite kind of function (judging or perceiving) with the opposite attitude. The Tertiary will be the diametric opposite of this; again, opposite function, opposite attitude [opposite of opposite is original dominant].

This is extended into the "other four" functions, which in the full eight-function model become known as "the shadows". Take these same four functions, with teir attitudes. Reverse those attitudes, and you have even further suppressed versions of these functions, playing similar roles; but usually more negative.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

Thankyou for the thread Psilo, there is some very useful information here. However, I still have a question that am having difficulty formulating. As you have demonstrated more insight than I have previously come across, I hope you can help me sort this out.

The issues that arise in my mind have to do with the use of the Orientation to determine the Attitude of the dominant function. And subsequently the attitude of the following functions. This then seems counter-intuitive when using the Attitude to determine the dominant function. 

There is an implied question in there somewhere, I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## nyarb60 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 79.41%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 20.59%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||| 61.9%
Sensation (S): |||||||||| 38.1%

Thinking (T): |||||||| 33.33%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||| 66.67%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||||| 79.41%
Perceiving (P): ||||| 20.59%


This is my latest assessment. Is anyone willing to comment based on the above. I'm honestly interested in an experienced forum member contributing their opinion of my results.
thanks


----------



## Reshmi (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice post, thanks for sharing :happy:


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

This thread would be a good place to relay an important point I learned in MBTI certification class.

To use an example; my scores, in the online questionnaire I had to fill out as part of the registration process were:

*I 10
N 25
T 9
P 13
*

The scores are from 0-30, but these are NOT "strengths" of the functions or dichotomies themselves, but rather of one's *CLARITY of their preference. *
There is a difference between a function's “strength” and the clarity of its preference. As I've been saying for awhile now; the functions aren't really “skills” or “gears” that we “use” like tools. That's not what the letters are about at all. They represent *awareness* of the various elements of all data, that is paid more or less attention to by each type. 
You can prefer something, but still not be clear as to that preference. Especially when accustomed to thinking of things like this in behavioral terms. 

It was also explained the difference between forced-choice TYPE theory, and scale-based TRAIT theories. Traits are behavioral, and can be influenced by a whole bunch of factors (environment, stress, etc). So they may shape one's clarity of their preference. But the preference itself is an either-or; there is nothing about "strength; at least not in an adult, where the dominant and auxiliary should be differentiated by now.

This is something we would think should figure, and occasionally, someone will point out something like this, but it's hard to retain, and so easy for all of us to fall back into "strengths", based on test scores. "Preference clarity" gives a good, memorable way of putting things.


----------



## VamPie (Dec 25, 2012)

Hm, I got such results:

*Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.29%
Extroversion (E): |||| 14.71%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 72.73%
Sensation (S): ||||||| 27.27%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||| 90.48%
Feeling (F): || 9.52%

Judging (J): |||| 16%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 84%

And apparently I am *INTP*, the thing is I don't really get MBTI system, how the order of domination affects personality. When it comes to description I agree with introversion and intuition as they are described. I'm not sure about thinking and perceiving. And what does it all mean all together? It's just an online test, but my choices in percentage seem rather clear.

P.S. I'm pretty sure I'm an enneagram type five, most likely without wings (balanced).


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

As @Eric B says, the percentages are more a representation of _how sure_ the test is that you are that preference.

I wouldn't rely on the tests, though, in determining type (I'm sure you'll see this said over and over again and i'm sure it's been said in this thread).


----------



## VamPie (Dec 25, 2012)

That's what I meant with percentage.
Some time ago I tried to check my type by reading descriptions, but I think I don't understand how elements of MBTI work. And I don't see the links, because I'm too new. As far as I remember I used to get more unclear results, so I thought this time I may as well start with this type and see how much it suits me.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

for some reason i always get different results. i guess i'm just indecisive or something. on the quizzes i first got intj then i took one with more leverage and got infp (which i definitely am btw) and now i just got istp which is weird because i was high i and n for both other times i took the test. plus i have the worst memory= i'm better at math subjects, but my real passion is writing and music and i want to write a book and be a psychologist. plus, i'm so obviously an infp when i look at the description that i find it very odd that i got different results.


----------



## 4sofie5 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## erticas (Sep 21, 2013)

Which is more accurate? MBTI or socionics?


----------



## KyroseseOlympus (Aug 17, 2013)

*Merlin's Beard!*



> Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:





> Most Likely: *ISTP
> or Second Possibility: ENTJ
> or Third Possibility:INTJ
> 
> ...


*
*What did I do to get this?
It's glaringly evident to me that my Ti lies in my mirror stack.Way beyond Fi.
Apparently Se is high these days.Ah! Youth.


----------

